# Car Personal Contract Hire/credit



## mistermarc (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi folks,

when I relocate to SA I will be essentially starting 'afresh' - renting a property and initially not a great deal of savings.

I am wondering what the likelihood is of being able to secure a vehicle on 'personal contract hire'? Would it be unlikely due to no credit history in SA or, would the financers base it on my UK credit history.

I guess failing that I will just get a used car


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

mistermarc said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> when I relocate to SA I will be essentially starting 'afresh' - renting a property and initially not a great deal of savings.
> 
> ...


I seriously doubt that you will be able to obtain such a hire and in any case, car hire is very expensive in SA!


----------



## mistermarc (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks - "personal contract hire" ins't the same as "car hire"... maybe it's not available in SA anyway.

Thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

mistermarc said:


> Thanks - "personal contract hire" ins't the same as "car hire"... maybe it's not available in SA anyway.
> 
> Thanks


Not long term, be very careful to lease a car though!

Motorcars are very expensive in South Africa, even 2nd hand cars ( compared to the UK )


Google some sites , hopefully you will find something!


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

until you have a south african driving licence you stand no chance from the main finnance houses. they will not entertain you i tried.

you will also need an id book, without it a bank account is very difficult to obtain. also you will not get credit without one. 
then you need to build a credit history. supprisingly absa gave me a 600000 bond with no hassels at all, vodacom refused me a r100/month phone contract.


----------



## mistermarc (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok thanks - so how do I open a bank account without an ID card? As initially I intend to be there on a work permit visa?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

mistermarc said:


> Ok thanks - so how do I open a bank account without an ID card? As initially I intend to be there on a work permit visa?



South Africa Guide: Accounts, How to open a bank account in South Africa: You can open a bank account in


----------

